# "Equipment"



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

Not sure if this qualifies as something to post under "equipment", but The Today show came out with their Top 10 list of toys this Holiday Season...
http://www.msnbc.com/news/487532.asp

Fisher-Price's "Talking Chef Magic Kitchen" placed 2nd. You can find a picture of it at http://www.fisher-price.com/us/default.asp 
Hmmmm, maybe I'll ask for one this Xmas.









[This message has been edited by theloggg (edited 12-15-2000).]


----------

